# .270 range



## bustem306 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have just bought a savage .270 and i was wandering at what distance should i sight it in at. Also what is the lethal range for a white tail deer


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

For deer 300 yards. 130 gr. bullet at 2900+ fps has about +4.5 at 100 yards, +5.5 at 200 yrds., 0.0 at 300 and -14.5 at 400 yards. Shoot with a range finder and you should drop any deer out to that range. If hunting in trees - 100 yards.

JMO


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Since you stated once before you are new to hunting I would sight it in for 200 yards and keep my shots at that range or less until you become proficient at that range from any shooting position. Once that is accomplished then you can start working on extending the range. It is not how far a gun is lethal but how far you can consistently place your shots. Probable safe to say 90% of hunters have no business taking a shot at 400 yards or more.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

CWO - you added valuable info. We shoot many round over the course of a year and you definetly need to know your rifle and have the ability to shoot it with confidence.

We reload everything and pretty much have the 270 hitting where we want it. I have shot my Ruger 77 since I bought it in 1976, it is my main big game gun.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well I guess I have a different point of view than the rest.

I would say sight it in at 100yds. Put it dead on at 100 you will be about 1" low at 50yds and 3" low at 200yds.

In my opinion shooting a whitetail deer at 2,3,or 400 yds tells me that you really arn't much of a hunter. Taking a deer at 400yds makes you a good shot but thats about it.

The only way I would shoot at a deer 200+ yds away is if I knew it was wounded either by me or someone else eventhough I am fully capable of taking 200+ yd shots.

My $.02

Later


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

If you have a 270, to take advantage of its capability, sight in about 3" high at 100 yards! No hold over needed out to about 300 yards. As far as the lethal range, that depends on the shooter! Like they said, stick to about 200 yards then go longer when (your) capable.
270 is capable out to about 500 yards, using the usual 1000 ft.lb. energy min. but 300 yards should be the limit for most.
Stay with 130 gr. bullets and your good for just about anything, maybe 150 gr. on elk. 
The 270 is a great choice, almost as versatile as the .06


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Check the post I made about 2 weeks ago. 
SIGHTING IN A .243 
I asked the same questions and got some great websites and ballistics from others.

Rob


----------

